# Lizards on Darland Banks



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

if you live in or around Medway and want to see some wild reptiles, Darland banks is packed full of lizards. There are adders too but I've never managed to get a photo of one.




























the furry blob in the middle of this photo is a bank vole (the white circle is the flash reflecting off its left eye)


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

excellent pics and was looking at the last one and thought you had posted by mistake couldnt see any herps, I didnt see the writing because I scrolled past it.:whistling2:


----------



## any reptile (Jan 14, 2011)

*memorys*

used to catchy these little guys when i was younger lol:2thumb:
now into the slightly bigger reps


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

saw 10 of them today! didn't get many good pics tho


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some nice Lizard pics there(epecially the 2nd one down) and 10 in one day is a lot of sightings: victory:. Im not that far from Gillingham(Darland Banks) myself, so I should give it a try one day.


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm well proud of the second pic - I didn't know my 3.2 megapixel camera was capable of that clarity, and that lizard was an absolute star!


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

this is a bit of a rubbish photo - the only one I got of the slow worm but I didn't even see the lizard in the bottom left til after I'd taken it!










I was also lucky enough to see this adder - all 3 reps in the space of an hour!


----------

